# Thanksgiving for Piranhas



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey I love my piranhas so much!!!!!!!...








*I think they are gonna get some slice raw turkey breast for thanksgiving*

Do you guys think it is a good food??? I have given them chicken breast before but never turkey


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I plan on feeding my P some raw Turkey heart later today. I couldn't envision it being bad for them. Maybe a lil greasy/fatty, but its Thanksgiving


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

your making me hungry talkin about that food, and i already had thanksgiving this year...

anyways, ive fed my P's turkey a fair amount of times, and they still eat it, only i fed it to them after it was already prepared. i took out some white meat and served it to them after rinsing it. they love it, i dotn love the mess though.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

your P's are late for thanksgiving, it was a while ago...


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

i fed mine phesant the other day for a early thanksgiving.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I gave my Cichlids tons of pellets and flakes and small shredded pieces of turkey today.....i fed them like 5 times today lol good thing they ate EVERYTHING....hehe it seems like they got in the spirit


----------



## eodtec (Oct 23, 2003)

Gave mine turkey and only acouple of them liked it, so I had to feed them some beef heart as well, they are getting really really picky.


----------



## str8up (Sep 20, 2003)

I fed mine there very first gold fish....
You can see it by clicking on my sig link below my name... 
The movie is in the lower right corner..
Later fellas....Str8


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I fed my 2 RBP and my Rhom turkey, they loved it, it was the first time I saw my Rhom eat. 
They arn't dead yet, so I think it's ok


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I am pretty sure it would be ok. I beleive it was Pedro from Aquascape, feed his P's a chicken leg. It took then like 30 seconds to clean it to the bone. It was pretty cool looking. There is a vid of it here on the site in the vid section I beleive.


----------

